# Pics of my Bristlenose



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Just thought i'd share some pics of my Bristlenose Fry 

















They're about 2 months old, and today when the dad was sneaking off to get food i managed to snap some shots of this 









They spawned again! Something must be in the water haha but i really didnt expect them to spawn so quickly in succession. So now i have two different batches of fry of different ages. Is this common?? 
Dad soon went back to protecting









And a marble cray, cuz he was posing oh so nicely


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

the babies are always so cute


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

what is ur cucumber tied to?


----------

